# Diabetic cheiroarthropathy



## Ste (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,
I wonder if anyone can offer any advice or information on Diabetic Cheiroathropathy ?   
I was diagnose about a year ago with type 2 diabetes which is now under control and being treated.
Recently i have developed very painfull hands with only limited grip/ strength and movement. 
I consulted a rheumetolgy specialist clinic last week, and told that i have diabetic cheiroathropathy, and that it was not reversible and no treatment (except paikillers)was available,  and may deteriorate if my diabetes is not controlled.
All the info i have found seems to say that this condition is NOT painfull ? but i have severe pain ?
Any information / personal thoughts or experiences would be much appreciated  
Thank you


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Ste and welcome to the forum sorry for the ignorance but i had to look up your condition i could barely say it never mind know what it is lol.Anyway i have no experience with this but i was diagnosed with neuropathy in my feet which is painful at times and all i take is painkillers also,is it similier to neuropathy your condition?

Thanks


----------



## Caroline (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm sure someone else will be along before long with more information. SOunds nasty.

Have you done a google search? There also seems to be quite  a bit of information on the NHS direct web site.


----------



## Carynb (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm a nurse and had never heard of it either!

Diabetic cheiroarthropathy is also known as stiff hand syndrome or syndrome of limited joint mobility according to a google search.More than that I can't tell you I'm afraid ,so I'm not much help at all.

I do hope you get some help soon-it sounds extremly painful. Good luck Ste.

C


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Ste i personally have never heard of it but this is what i found on internet 

Cheiroarthropathy - A Diabetes Complication
 Diabetes mellitus, commonly referred to as "diabetes," is a chronic medical condition associated with abnormally high levels of sugar (glucose) in the blood. Diabetes can lead to eye, kidney, nerve, and heart damage. It can also be complicated by a syndrome that affects the function of the hands, cheiroarthropathy. 

Cheiroarthropathy is syndrome of limited joint mobility that occurs in patients with diabetes. Cheiroarthropathy is characterized by thickening of the skin resulting in contracture of the fingers. 

Cheiroarthropathy causes such limited motion of the fingers that the affected individual is unable to extend the fingers to fully flatten the hand. Typically both hands are affected by cheiroarthropathy. Rarely, larger joints are affected (generally in more advanced, longstanding diabetes).

Cheiroarthropathy has been reported in over half of patients with insulin-dependent diabetes and approximately three quarters of those with noninsulin-dependent diabetes. Cheiroarthropathy occurs more frequently in those with a longer history of diabetes.

Treatment of cheiroarthropathy includes pain reliever and/or antiinflammation medicines, stretching exercises, and tight control of the blood sugar level. 

Hope this helps Jenny


----------



## tracey w (Nov 15, 2010)

Seeing as most of us, including myself have never heard of it. It doesnt sound right those statistics, does it?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Seeing as most of us, including myself have never heard of it. It doesnt sound right those statistics, does it?



Indeed. I'd never heard of it, so surprising that it's supposed to be so common. It's never been mentioned in any of the oodles of diabetes books I've read.

I'm wondering if you have this, plus neuropathy so are getting the symptoms of both?


----------



## Ste (Nov 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you for all the replies
I was only diagnosed with this condition on friday, the first consultant did not know what was causing the symptoms and ruled out any arthritis, and asked a coleague for a second opinion, he made the diagnosis.
I have an appointment with my GP on wednesday and will try to find out more about it


----------



## tracey w (Nov 16, 2010)

Good luck Ste, hope you can get things sorted with this soon.


----------



## snag (May 19, 2011)

Hi Ste,

Have just joined the Forum and come across your thread; hope I am not too late with my reply  

I was diagnosed T2 in Jan 03, although the consultant reckoned I had probably had diabetes for 10 years or more before that.  Possibly because it was so late diagnosed, I have hurtled into complications, the most significant being peripheral neuropathy in my feet.  However, two years ago, I started to have real problems with my hands.  The joints became very painful and on bad days, I could hardly hold a pen to sign my name.  I was despatched to a Rheumatologist who thought I had arthritis, and I was treated as such.  However, I moved house, and my new consultant has now ruled out arthritis (rheumatois) and has diagnosed both osteoarthritis and Diabetic Cheiroathropathy.  He spent some time explaining that the symptoms (lack of grip, painful joints and stiffness in the hand) were all classic symptoms, and he had no doubt about his diagnosis.  He went on to say that there was no treatment for the condition, and one can only take medication for the pain.  Furthermore, it won't get better, and will only progressively deteriorate.    Careful monitoring and maintenance of good blood/glucose levels (which we should all be doing) will help slow the deterioration and, at best, may stop it getting worse. 

I know this is probably not what you want to hear.  He told me that the condition was quite rare, and seemed a bit excited that he had come across it!  Please feel free to email me if you want to discuss further.  

snag


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2011)

Hi snag, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear that you also have this problem, but thank you for shedding a little more light on it for us.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (May 19, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Cheiroarthropathy has been reported in over half of patients with insulin-dependent diabetes and approximately three quarters of those with noninsulin-dependent diabetes. Cheiroarthropathy occurs more frequently in those with a longer history of diabetes.



OK folks I think we should all waggle our hands now just to check.
It sounds like it could be a common but unreported complication.
Mine do feel a bit stiff but I wouldn't have thought much of it before this. I do have some Carpal Tunnel Syndrome in my right wrist ( another side effect of diabetes).
Waggle, waggle - check it out.

And Ste, you say good control is needed. May we ask what your A1c is and your daily bg readings ?


----------



## Steff (May 19, 2011)

Hi Snag and a warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## AlisonM (May 19, 2011)

I do have some stiffness and trouble holding onto small objects like coins and my pills, but that's down to the Rheumatics which I've had since well before Diabetes showed up. I wonder how many folk out there put such things down to their advancing years and never reallise it could be part of the Big D?


----------



## Ste (Sep 16, 2011)

HiAgain,

Thank you to all who have replied to my original message, and for the interesting information, I would just like to update you all on my condition.

After 2 years or so of being diagnosed with type 2 diabetes, and a year or so diagnosed with Cheiroarthropathy, The condition has worsened, to the point that I have only a very little finger movement (can`t close fingers to make a fist, or fully extend any finger due to pain) I now have 4 fingers that Trigger, and ongoing constant pain in both hands, reduced grip and overall strength.
I have had (experimental) steroid injections to 6 fingers, which did not help at all. I am taking powerfull pain killers for this and other conditions but they don`t seem to help at all.
I had bilateral carpal tunnel release operations, which were not much help either. Arthritis and associated conditions have now been ruled out.

I have not been diabetic long term, only about a year when diagnosed, and my diabetes is now controlled, with medication at about 6.5 confirmed with 3 monthly blood test, i don`t self monitor daily. So the fact it affects mainly type 1 and long termpatients  does not apply to me.

It seems there is no "cure" for this problem, and strong medication does not seem to help at all, so after consulting several specialists, i am more or less left to "live with it "The pain keeps me awake at night,every night and I now have severe sleep deprivation, making it difficult to function on a day to day basis.
Any advice, thoughts or suggestions will be most welcome,or any experience of "alternative therapies" etc

All the best.
Ste.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update Ste, I'm very sorry to hear that none of the treatments you have had have been successful  It might be worth posting your questions on one of the international forums as well, such as Diabetes Daily, as you may stand a better chance of communicating with others who have experienced this. 

http://www.diabetesdaily.com/forum/

Hope you can find something that works for you.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi STe

Thanks for updating us. I'm really sorry to hear that there's currently no practical help from the doctors. I'm sure we all wish we could offer some suggestions to at least give comfort.

I hope Northerner's suggestion can yield some ideas. There must be other sufferers out there who have found a way of at least sleeping.

Please keep us informed about how you're getting on, even if it's just to have a rant about it. Small consolation but it may help to offload.

Take care.

Rob


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 16, 2011)

My local hospital runs a regular pain clinic for people in your situation. It runs on a monthly basis and helps folk find the best ways to manage long term pain. Maybe there's one near you too?


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 16, 2011)

It sounds really horrible Ste.  My heart goes out to you.  I don't know if it would help your condition, but I do know some people who have reversed or at least ameliorated their peripheral neuropathy by taking the DPN cocktail, (about half way down that page) which is a mix of various supplements.  It was discovered and used successfully as a clinical treatment in Germany, but doesn't seem to be known to the medics over here.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 16, 2011)

Well - surely got to be worth a try, Ste?


----------



## vir2lly (Sep 7, 2012)

Ste
i just came across this forum today, trying to research more on diabetic chiroarthropathy, as this is what the private rheumatologist diagnosed me for earlier today. I am sorry to hear of your pain. i can totally understand what u r going through- i have immense pain in both hands- its been going on for over 2.75 yrs now and went thru hoops of dequervain tendonitis, etc; the previous doctor implying it may be arthritis, and now todays diagnosis- still in preliminary stages at the moment. 
i wont go into the details of my condition, as i type my fingers are wearing away! but the doc today prescribed ARCOXIA 90 mg once a day to give it a try for 2 wks before i see him again. 
btw this anti inflammatory is not brilliant as i have read, its got its side effects. but w ur diagnosis of having diabetes for not very long, it would appear a bit odd for u to dev DC.  i have had diabetes for 25 yrs now, and im in my 30s with two v young children to look after. its not easy. i have 2 trigger fingers and that kills me at times. i shall let u know how i get on with the treatment. i hope u are coping better now? btw do u have thickened skin? i dont, but that is apparently one of the symptoms of DC. 
hope you are ok. good luck


----------



## agw (Jun 13, 2014)

*Diabetes cheiroarthropathy*

Ste:

I have had type 2 DM for 11 years and now have diabetes-related cheiroarthropathy of my hands also.  My hand surgeon has recommended a tendon-release operation of my trigger fingers which he says will most likely permanently relieve the pain and limited flexion/extension of the affected fingers.  He tried a steroid injection into the base of the tendon 4 months ago.  It helped a lot for one month, but the symptoms returned totally after that one month.  Are you still having your hand symptoms?  Have you asked an orthopedic hand surgeon about the tendon release operation?

Alan


----------



## snag (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi once again. I have been living with Diabetic Cheiroarthropathy (DC) for about 3 years now, having been diagnosed with type 2 in Jan 03. When diagnosed, my consultant surmised that I had been diabetic for at least 10 years before diagnosis. Diagnosed with peripheral neuropathy (PN) in the feet 6 years ago, and now the thinking is that the DC may also be PN. Either way, it would appear that I am stuck with it. The only treatment not taken is carpal release, and I really don't think it would make any difference. Neither does my GP or my Consultant. Now it is down to pain management which includes Oramorph, Co-Codamol (30/500 mg), Amitryptelene, Duloxetine, Meloxicam, and a new one from last week, Pregabalin. Not all necessarily at the same time 

Have been told that I will never work again and I don't qualify for any benefit because my Armed Forces Invalidity Pension just takes me above the breadline  Good luck. Although there is no absolute cure for this, good control of your blood sugars can help slow the development of the problem.


----------



## DEEDEEANNE (May 26, 2017)

hi  Have just joined the forum, I have just been to a Rhumotologist and been diagnosed with Diabetic Cheiroathropathy, he said it is still in the early stages as I can still straighten my hand but if my sugar is not well maintained it could get worse. I did speak to my diabetic nurse about the pain and stiffness in my hands and she said it wouldn't be anything to do with the diabetes so the doctors & nurses still need to be educated about this. The doctor did say that at this time of year it will not be so painful and stiff as the weather is warming up but be prepared for it to feel worse during the winter.


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## DEEDEEANNE (May 26, 2017)

Thank you grovesy.


----------



## Steff (May 26, 2017)

DEEDEEANNE said:


> Thank you grovesy.


Hi Deedee sorry about your diagnosis, welcome to the forum


----------



## Lindarose (May 26, 2017)

Hi Deedee and welcome. 
What an interesting thread re opened. I hadn't heard of thus condition before. I have had increasing problems with my hands/fingers over past year or two. Had one injection for trigger thumb and my other one and one finger now getting worse. Also cannot make a fist first thing in the morning (hopefully I don't need to!)  Painful hands too. I've seen GP and referred to rheum but nothing specific diagnosed. As there's not much in the way of treatment I don't suppose it's worth pursuing anyway but still interesting to know what it may be.


----------



## KJB1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hello.
Think I have this problem.
Only seems to be in one finger of each hand though which is strange.
Have X rays and ultrasound done which were inconclusive / negative.
Still seeing my GP who has yet to mention Cheiroathropathy even though I'm pretty sure it's what I have.
30 years T1 without any problems, but have had the finger / hand issue for the last 4 / 5 months, although I did have a trigger finger succesfully treated about 10 years ago.
Seems there is no treatment apart from pain killers and tight glucose control, which I try to do anyway, so not a good outlook. If it gets much worse I will not be able to work at what I presently do, which is quite a manual job.
Really is quite a depressing situation to be in as I have always been very active and worked all my life.


----------



## janne260684 (Mar 5, 2020)

Ste said:


> Hi,
> I wonder if anyone can offer any advice or information on Diabetic Cheiroathropathy ?
> I was diagnose about a year ago with type 2 diabetes which is now under control and being treated.
> Recently i have developed very painfull hands with only limited grip/ strength and movement.
> ...


hello I'm new here I have been diagnosed with this and I have had steroid injections and still finding this incredably  painful, i've got to the point now its making me depressed as I am only 35 with 3 children I struggle with every day duties as a working parent and girlfriend, I feel as though I am letting them down all the time, i'm also having trouble with my medication as I struggle to open my blood strips and pre load my blood pen, I can't push my insulin pen down and I have asked for the scan blood monitoring system and pump for insulin but you have to provide over 8 blood test results a day which I struggle with and a busy mum with two jobs(cleaner, PI Tesco)... I would like for some pain relief to work also... hope you are ok. x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2020)

janne260684 said:


> hello I'm new here I have been diagnosed with this and I have had steroid injections and still finding this incredably  painful, i've got to the point now its making me depressed as I am only 35 with 3 children I struggle with every day duties as a working parent and girlfriend, I feel as though I am letting them down all the time, i'm also having trouble with my medication as I struggle to open my blood strips and pre load my blood pen, I can't push my insulin pen down and I have asked for the scan blood monitoring system and pump for insulin but you have to provide over 8 blood test results a day which I struggle with and a busy mum with two jobs(cleaner, PI Tesco)... I would like for some pain relief to work also... hope you are ok. x


Welcome, you have posted to a thread which is 2 years old, and many of the contributors have not been seen since then. It might be worth starting a new thread to get replies.


----------

